# Citalopram making me feel like crap



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I started taking citalopram about a week ago now and i've been feeling a lot worse since taking them. I haven't eaten a full meal since, every morning i wake up with suicidal thoughts and i have to breath heavy to stop my self from throwing up in the bed, also find my self laying in my bed more because i can't be arsed to do anything.

Is this normal for the first week on citalopram?, dont know if im going to continue taking them. I felt better when i wasn't on them.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

just give it time enough to kick in then you'll hopefully be fine.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Citalopram is a weak SSRI, sounds like it hasn't work yet (if it ever will).

Sounds like your misreading the situation thinking that the SSRI is to blame while it is your state of depression and symptoms which is to blame.

Depression and anxiety usually gets worse as time goes on if it isn't being treated by the right med so it's possible that the citalopram is doing nothing, and your getting worse natuarally, and your blaming the SSRI for feeling worse when it's really your own inherent disorder which is causing it.


----------



## chrisj89 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was on citalopram for a couple of years and yeah they start out with terrible side effects and as they left i discovered they didn't work at all and i went through all that sickness for nothing. now i'm on a different brand of citalopram called cipralex and the side effects are worse i just hope its not a waste of time this time

feel better


----------



## JJ153 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have your suicidal thoughts gotten much worse since starting Citalopram? If so, tell your doctor immediately and ask for something else. I tried the sister drug Cipralex for a couple of months and I had a terrible reaction to it. It gave me terrible anxiety and made me very suicidal. It did not get better with time. Be careful. We all react differently to these same medications.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

My depression and anxiety are as high as its ever going to get (i hope anyway) so i dont think im just getting worse, i think these pills are just having a bad effect. I've never been sick in the toilet from feeling depressed or being anxious but i've been sick twice in the past week since starting these ssris.

And yeah, suicidal thoughts have got worse since starting these, futures starting to look very dim again, cant be arsed to do anything and just lay in my bed all day.

I have about 2 weeks worth left but i dont think i can do it


----------



## GiantDog (Feb 12, 2012)

How high of a dosage are you taking? I only take 20mg and at first I didn't like it but then my body got used to it and I have been taking it ever since. (2004 or so). You definitely should talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

If your throwing up from your medicine, you should probably not continue it. I tried a few meds over the summer, and I hit prozac, and I knew the stuff was no good for me. I was heaving about 4-5 times a day and my stomach was essentially ulcerating. 

Trust yourself, there are side effects where pain leads to gain. But they shouldn't be to the point where you can't get out of bed for a I'd say more than 3 days in a row. I stopped prozac after the 5th day as it was the worst thing ever.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I hated that stuff when I took it. I took it for only 4 days and stopped, I just couldn't take feeling so awful any longer. I thought, if this is what it's like, I'd rather feel good and socially anxious occasionally than feel like I just don't give a damn about anything. 

seriously, it was awful. I understand that it takes a couple of months to feel normal again, but I just could *not* take it. I felt like I was moving through Jell-o, I had no energy, and I thought everything was crap. I could barely muster a "hello" to people. One thing's for sure, I so did not give a moist warm fart about anything that I was no longer socially anxious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I hated that stuff when I took it. I took it for only 4 days and stopped, I just couldn't take feeling so awful any longer. I thought, if this is what it's like, I'd rather feel good and socially anxious occasionally than feel like I just don't give a damn about anything.
> 
> seriously, it was awful. I understand that it takes a couple of months to feel normal again, but I just could *not* take it. I felt like I was moving through Jell-o, I had no energy, and I thought everything was crap. I could barely muster a "hello" to people. One thing's for sure, I so did not give a moist warm fart about anything that I was no longer socially anxious.


:lol
I had a similar reaction. Not worth it.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

chrisj89 said:


> i was on citalopram for a couple of years and yeah they start out with terrible side effects and as they left i discovered they didn't work at all and i went through all that sickness for nothing. now i'm on a *different brand of citalopram called cipralex* and the side effects are worse i just hope its not a waste of time this time
> 
> feel better


that is escitalopram, like lexapro


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe you should drop down to a lower dose for a while?


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I forgot to take one last night and i'm already feeling better, woke up feeling weak but i haven't eaten properly for a week now, and anxious but nothing compared to before.

I'm just going to stop taking em and tell my doctor that they had a ill effect.

Was on 20mg.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

The side effects of those were bad enough to make me quit pretty soon after starting them!Jus depends with different people.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Citalopram is as citalopram does. I was on it for a while. It is terrible. I felt worse on it than when I was not. At least I could get up and exercise when I wasn't on it. It didn't do jack for my SA and I wasn't that depressed in the first place. My main problem is ADHD but no one is intrerested in that. Docs just want to throw SSRI's at everyone. Citalopram isn't a pure SSRI though. There are other effects going on in their and it sucks big time. I don't know why they don't make SSRI's with some mild DRI activity to make them more nice. But then they don't want us feeling nice, do they? They want to give us "medicine". Nonsense. Depression isn't even that well understood and I don't see where they draw the line between depression and grief. They way my doc was talking it is like they don't even distinguish between the two. "Responsive depression" and "endogenous depression". What a load of rubbish. And they can't measure your serotonin levels to see if that *IS* the problem and even if it was they give you enough SSRI to flood your entire nervous system with the stuff. At least with stim meds for ADHD they just nudge dopamine in the right direction. It seems more sensible to me even if giving stimulants to hyperactive children is rather counterintuitive.

If I were you I would think long and hard about whether you want to take SSRI's at all and if you decide that you do then maybe there is a better one you could take. Bear in mind that the science behind this type of therapy is shabby and the medical community has a track record of throwing particular types of meds at people. Remember valium? What about anti-biotics? It seems as though SSRI's are perfect to them because they are non-abusable. This is nonsense.



chrisj89 said:


> i was on citalopram for a couple of years and yeah they start out with terrible side effects and as they left i discovered they didn't work at all and i went through all that sickness for nothing. now i'm on a different brand of citalopram called cipralex and the side effects are worse i just hope its not a waste of time this time
> 
> feel better


A different brand? What good is that going to do? It is the same chemical. WTF? Tell your doc you want something else man. A different brand is just going to be the same. Timed release or otherwise, it is the same chemical...

*EDIT:* I realise now that it is escitalopram but they are much the same. Id go for something completely different if I were going to take an SSRI at all...


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> Citalopram is as citalopram does. I was on it for a while. It is terrible. I felt worse on it than when I was not. At least I could get up and exercise when I wasn't on it. It didn't do jack for my SA and I wasn't that depressed in the first place. My main problem is ADHD but no one is intrerested in that. Docs just want to throw SSRI's at everyone. Citalopram isn't a pure SSRI though. There are other effects going on in their and it sucks big time. I don't know why they don't make SSRI's with some mild DRI activity to make them more nice. But then they don't want us feeling nice, do they? They want to give us "medicine". Nonsense. Depression isn't even that well understood and I don't see where they draw the line between depression and grief. They way my doc was talking it is like they don't even distinguish between the two. "Responsive depression" and "endogenous depression". What a load of rubbish. And they can't measure your serotonin levels to see if that *IS* the problem and even if it was they give you enough SSRI to flood your entire nervous system with the stuff. At least with stim meds for ADHD they just nudge dopamine in the right direction. It seems more sensible to me even if giving stimulants to hyperactive children is rather counterintuitive.
> 
> If I were you I would think long and hard about whether you want to take SSRI's at all and if you decide that you do then maybe there is a better one you could take. Bear in mind that the science behind this type of therapy is shabby and the medical community has a track record of throwing particular types of meds at people. Remember valium? What about anti-biotics? It seems as though SSRI's are perfect to them because they are non-abusable. This is nonsense.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said especially the adhd.


----------

